
A bird’s eye look at Pyongyang - kawera
https://www.nknews.org/gallery/come-fly-with-me-an-exclusive-360-birds-eye-look-at-pyongyang/?c=1508331523393
======
baybal2
Pfff, commies are everywhere. I'm getting youtube spam from them now

